# Downloading Skype in UAE



## Miffy

Does anyone know how to do this?
I have deleted it accidently from my dock and trash and want to get it back asap.
Cheers
m


----------



## Stravinsky

Miffy said:


> Does anyone know how to do this?
> I have deleted it accidently from my dock and trash and want to get it back asap.
> Cheers
> m


Well I guess you just go to the SKYPE site and download, although from a recent thread on here I believe there are issues in Dubai with SKYPE


----------



## desertengineer

Hi..
Skype is banned in UAE. 
Even you download it , you cannot use it from Local internet lines .( Like Etisalad )


----------



## Geordie Armani

Etisalad! PMSL


----------



## Elphaba

But they are frequently as useful as a wet lettuce 





For those unaware the UAE telephone companies are Etisalat & Du.


----------



## Pasanada

I asked my new boss last week why if Skype is banned that he still manages to use it. His reply was that its not possible to download Skype in Dubai due to the competition faced by the local phone company/ies. He suggested downloading Skype whilst out of the UAE. You are then able to use it in Dubai.

HTH


----------



## cairogal

Pasanada said:


> I asked my new boss last week why if Skype is banned that he still manages to use it. His reply was that its not possible to download Skype in Dubai due to the competition faced by the local phone company/ies. He suggested downloading Skype whilst out of the UAE. You are then able to use it in Dubai.
> 
> HTH


Wow, if the solution is that simple that will be great. I've heard that some people have spotty success: it works one day, not the next, etc.


----------



## timking

Skype is only around 26mb in size, so you could ask someone (outside of UAE) to download for you, rename the file, then upload to somewhere like megaupload


----------



## Ogri750

timking said:


> Skype is only around 26mb in size, so you could ask someone (outside of UAE) to download for you, rename the file, then upload to somewhere like megaupload


Alternatively, you could always download a particular file stored on someone else's server.

PM me for details


----------

